# Lane Change Warning



## GliderDK (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi,-

Just got my e-sys (59) up running. Tried to code some features, one of them was Lane Departure Warning. It dit not work, so un-coded everything.

Now my LCW is not working. When starting up car, it looks fine, but when I pass 50Km/t mark, it fails.

From ISTA I can see the following error: 481c80 SWW: Code control unit - ABL Lane Change Warning Encode control unit

I tryed to FA code the car, same issue..
Cant find any SWW module and my HC2 module can't be coded?
Recoded ICM, but same result.

Any sugestions?

Br. 

Jesper


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

is your FA back to original state?
whats the error if you try to code the HC2?
(the hc2 is the SWW master)


----------



## GliderDK (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi

Not sure..

Just added some pictures. Including error code. 
It seems that I am missing xxx.NCD file in CAF, I had to reinstall my E-sys, and this might have done something bad for my BMW..

My PSDZDATA file should be: V3.59.0 Where can can you normally see version number?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GliderDK said:


> Hi
> 
> Not sure..
> 
> ...


HC2 has problem. Are you able to inject CAFD into it and successfully VO Code it?


----------



## GliderDK (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi,

You mean,- like in picture 4, and then calculate FA, and (if no error) VO code the car?? - not tried, that but will do tomorrow


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GliderDK said:


> Hi,
> 
> You mean,- like in picture 4, and then calculate FA, and (if no error) VO code the car?? - not tried, that but will do tomorrow


I mean this:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on HC2 => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on HC2 (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

In the one picture, HC2 has corrupt VIN for some reason, so it make need VIN written to it.


----------



## GliderDK (Jul 31, 2016)

I have tried this, but get an error (don't have picture). I tried with different I-step versions but same result.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GliderDK said:


> I have tried this, but get an error (don't have picture). I tried with different I-step versions but same result.


Probably because of VIN issue. You need to fix VIN first.


----------



## GliderDK (Jul 31, 2016)

ok,- do you have an idea?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GliderDK said:


> ok,- do you have an idea?


Yeah, write car VIN to HC2 using:

E-Sys Expert Mode => FSC-Extended => WriteDataByIdentifierVIN

Then Inject CAFD into HC2 and VO Code it.


----------



## GliderDK (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi,-

Thanks, but I am lost.. I don't have an FSC file, so could you meaty help with more how to do in basic version!
And meaty link to place where I can read more about file system.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GliderDK said:


> Hi,-
> 
> Thanks, but I am lost.. I don't have an FSC file, so could you meaty help with more how to do in basic version!
> And meaty link to place where I can read more about file system.


Nothing I wrote above requires an FSC Code.


----------



## GliderDK (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi,-
Okay, there must be something I don't understand. It request base information and throw error.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GliderDK said:


> Hi,-
> Okay, there must be something I don't understand. It request base information and throw error.


Use 0x08 For Diag Address, and then hit Identify and Base Variant Should Populate showing HC2. Then highlight WriteDataByIdentifierVIN and press the >> button to move it to the right, and then hit Start button, then enter car's Long VIN.


----------



## GliderDK (Jul 31, 2016)

Sorry, wrong attachment


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GliderDK said:


> Sorry, wrong attachment


Nowhere did I write to put anything (0x08) in the Application Number and Upgrade Index fields. These should be blank. Only the Diag Address is 0x08.


----------



## GliderDK (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi Shawn
Thanks for your support,-

It keeps throwing errors in my face. Before running this command, I read FA, activate FA, Read ECU/SVT. 

something I do wrong?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GliderDK said:


> Hi Shawn
> Thanks for your support,-
> 
> It keeps throwing errors in my face. Before running this command, I read FA, activate FA, Read ECU/SVT.
> ...


Once again, nowhere did I write to put anything (0x08) in the Application Number and Upgrade Index fields. *These should be blank. Only the Diag Address is 0x08*.


----------



## GliderDK (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes, got it.. Will be back


----------



## GliderDK (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi,-

Still some errors.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GliderDK said:


> Hi,-
> 
> Still some errors.


I would need to connect with TeamViewer and look at it myself.


----------



## GliderDK (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi Shawn

Thanks a lot helping getting my car Back to normal. Everything is okay, no errors and LCW working again. Respect..

Only issue still remaining is that I can't access HC2 and FDL code it. When trying to read coding data, it comes up with error.

I have tried a few different things, but so fare no lock.

see you.

/J


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

GliderDK said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Thanks a lot helping getting my car Back to normal. Everything is okay, no errors and LCW working again. Respect..
> 
> ...


I'm lost. When I last connected, I injected CAFD into HC2, and VO Coded it. Now you are saying that with CAFD you can't read ECU again? What is exact error? And what is in HC2 that you just have to code?


----------



## GliderDK (Jul 31, 2016)

*HC_2 error code*

Hi

The car is born with LCW(5AG), and I was investigating option to do like in this thread:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=714122

Unfortunately I could not find bullet one: ICM (CAFD_0000067B_002_006_012)
3000 Daten => C_KOV_TLC_verbau, in my ICM

Therefore I was checking if this C_KOV_TLC_verbau was placed in HC2,

Error code attached.

J


----------

